# Good WP Fishing this morning 3-26-18



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

The good perch showed up this morning. Most were 10" and 11" with roe. As soon as the tide started in it was on. Didn't have to through back many, maybe two. All on 1/16 white crappie jig. I left them biting with a half bucket of perch. Didn't have to go to the famous perch spawning spots. caught at Marshy Hope Creek.


----------



## kevin crowley (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

Nice fish Andy! Shouldn't be long for us up here on the Susquehanna!


----------



## nhunter344 (Oct 14, 2016)

I don't know much of anything about perch fishing but they start being caught in the tributaries, do they generally stick around or do they head back into the bay for summer?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I hope someone answers your question. If they don't I will. I have been posting too much.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

andypat said:


> I hope someone answers your question. If they don't I will. I have been posting too much.


Fooey on all that! 

Howja do this morning?


----------



## nhunter344 (Oct 14, 2016)

andypat said:


> I hope someone answers your question. If they don't I will. I have been posting too much.


Just curious in a general way. Not looking for anyone to burn their perch hotspot or anything. 

_edit: Found my answer. Google is your friend!_


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CYT said:


> Fooey on all that!
> 
> Howja do this morning?


 I was shocked this morning. If anyone is planing a trip to the marina area of Marshy Hope Creek, I Just want to let you know.I didn't catch any perch this morning. I don't know what happened. Maybe a bad tide. Maybe it was the freezing Temp. all night. I had to scrape ice off the car windows and all puddles had ice on them. I'm sure the water Temp dropped last night. I hope they come back. I did catch two LM Bass.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

nhunter344 said:


> I don't know much of anything about perch fishing but they start being caught in the tributaries, do they generally stick around or do they head back into the bay for summer?


------Well no one answered you, so here is what I know about that. Most white perch right now are in the upper rivers and creeks for spawning. They could be there 1-2-3 weeks that I don't know for sure. I know for sure most will leave the upper rivers and creeks. Some will go deep out in Chesapeake Bay, and some will be caught in shallow water off piers and docks all around the Bay. I myself catch more white perch in shallow water off piers and docks at Tred Avon River area. But you can do that anywhere around the Bay. OK, now you know. Go get-um, and post a report. Good Luck!


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Like Andy said like me for instance I'm catching wp in the tiny part of the Chester river up in Millington MD. They don't stay long about 2 weeks. Come summer I will head to mouth of the Chester river in Rock Hall MD and Target them there around bridges deep channels and piers. Right now is the easiest time to find the bigger ones. Catch them now if you can


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Andy that a huge white perch. Almost looks like a cross between a white bass & white perck. Pretty work there.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

nhunter344 said:


> I don't know much of anything about perch fishing but they start being caught in the tributaries, do they generally stick around or do they head back into the bay for summer?


Like Andy I catch white perch all summer from the docks and piers at my marina at the mouth of Middle River. At low tide the water averages 6' so it's pretty shallow.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

catman said:


> Andy that a huge white perch. Almost looks like a cross between a white bass & white perck. Pretty work there.
> View attachment 52905


Ain't no White Bass in these parts are there???
I know they gottem out West.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

CYT said:


> Ain't no White Bass in these parts are there???
> I know they gottem out West.


I believe they stock them in some lakes in PA as well


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

3-28-18 Got some this morning. 4 nice perch, two bass, and some pretty good bluegills. Gave all fish to the fishing red truck lady.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

We used to catch white perch in May on the Aberdeen Flats off Turkey Point while we were jigging for shad.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CYT said:


> Ain't no White Bass in these parts are there???
> I know they gottem out West.


Cali there are white bass in Conowingo Lake. Back in the late 60's and early 70'sI kept a boat at Glen's Cove Marina and spent a lot of time fishing Conowingo Lake and caught a few white bass.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


> Cali there are white bass in Conowingo Lake. Back in the late 60's and early 70'sI kept a boat at Glen's Cove Marina and spent a lot of time fishing Conowingo Lake and caught a few white bass.


-------catman, I kept my boat at Glen Cove also. Probably was also in the 70's. Had some real good bass days on that lake. Caught a lot of small mouth bass on a deep diving brown bomber plug along the rocks.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

andypat said:


> 3-28-18 Got some this morning. 4 nice perch, two bass, and some pretty good bluegills. Gave all fish to the fishing red truck lady.


What's this ??
Didn't open a new thread with pics Andy ??

My, what dark times these are.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

andypat said:


> -------catman, I kept my boat at Glen Cove also. Probably was also in the 70's. Had some real good bass days on that lake. Caught a lot of small mouth bass on a deep diving brown bomber plug along the rocks.


So you're the guy I used to see there slaying all those bass. I bet we crossed paths a few times. My go to lure there was the old school Mepps spiner bait. Caught a lot of fish up there on it. Also lost my share of Mepps in the rocks.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CYT said:


> What's this ??
> Didn't open a new thread with pics Andy ??
> 
> My, what dark times these are.


-------Do you really want to see all my fish. I didn't have a chance to take a picture. The red truck lady pulled up and I gave her the fish. Stay tuned, maybe today.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Andy does Pat know about the RED TRUCK LADY? Sounds a little fishy to me.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


> Andy does Pat know about the RED TRUCK LADY? Sounds a little fishy to me.


 LOL! Yes she knows.


----------

